
NASA's new plane will fly at supersonic speeds–without a windshield - smb111
https://www.popsci.com/nasa-experimental-supersonic-airplane-no-windshield/
======
lm28469
> We don’t have transparent aluminum yet, so we can’t do that

We kind of do, I suppose NASA knows about it but it probably doesn't fulfil
their requirements.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_oxynitride](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aluminium_oxynitride)

